# Which would you choose???



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My husband and I were dead set on getting my pups mother after retiring. Well Melinda got a new stud and will be doing one final breeding with Angel with the ddr import. Well I was joking around on her facebook page and said is there a buy a mom get a puppy free deal and she said this in a message



> Removed personal email -Admin


If we got a pup it would be a male. Angel will be 7 in January. My pup will be 1 year this month...


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you ever owned more then one dog? The dynamic is very different IMO. I would not do it. Get a solid foundation with your first and maybe get the older one. I wouldn't even think of getting a new puppy until my first was at least 2, let alone add another adult in less then a year on top of that. But that's just me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

None of the above.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I have owned more than one dog... and none of the above was not an option.. I know exactly what I am getting into, my heart is just torn. If we could please get back on topic that would be wonderful.

Also, neither will be coming home until winter (dec-jan)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were getting a second dog my first dog would be
well trained and highly socialized before getting another
dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't see how it was off topic. Whether you have had multiple dogs before is an important question, especially since you're considering adding two dogs to your home less then a year apart from each other. 

My answer is to only add one more dog for now; there is always a possibility that issues could crop up once mama dog is settled in. I don't see how that would be manageable if you also had a puppy to care for at the same time.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if i were getting a second dog my first dog would be
> well trained and highly socialized before getting another
> dog.


My dog is trained and Highly socialized... and we have a YEAR until either would come home.. only more time to improve.


This is not a spontaneous decision like everyone is making it out to be. I have grown up with dogs my ENTIRE life. At my fathers house before I left for college we had 3. I walked all of them at the same time. No issues. Then king passed on and my dad got blitz. still 3. I know what im getting into please stop downing me. and just say which of the 2 you would choose.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Verivus said:


> I don't see how it was off topic. Whether you have had multiple dogs before is an important question, especially since you're considering adding two dogs to your home less then a year apart from each other.
> 
> My answer is to only add one more dog for now; there is always a possibility that issues could crop up once mama dog is settled in. I don't see how that would be manageable if you also had a puppy to care for at the same time.


My dog will be right around 2 when the pup or mom would come. I am not getting both, I can't have that because I am living on base with my husband. My heart is just torn with bring Angel to a forever home and spoil her or get a puppy from angel and spoil him. In addition there were 2-3 more families interested in bringing home Angel as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw a pic of the stud on fb, and wow! I'd like a pup from that breeding. I'd be honored to take mom too. Do what you think is best, I'm sure Melinda trusts you if she's willing to re-home her retired female with you. 
It isn't like you are getting a 'deal' due to taking two....Angel should be fine coming to you next year and you'll have the pup on its way w/ a good foundation by then.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> My dog will be right around 2 when the pup or mom would come. I am not getting both, I can't have that because I am living on base with my husband. My heart is just torn with bring Angel to a forever home and spoil her or get a puppy from angel and spoil him. In addition there were 2-3 more families interested in bringing home Angel as well.


If you're only getting one then go with whichever you prefer. Do you want to go through the puppy stage again, or go with an older dog? With a pup you'll have two seniors at relatively the same time, and that can potentially be expensive or heartbreaking. Diamond would have a playmate of similar age compared to mama dog. With an older dog you'd obviously hit the senior stage faster, if that matters to you. There are many things to consider. It's something only you and your hubby can decide.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Verivus said:


> If you're only getting one then go with whichever you prefer. Do you want to go through the puppy stage again, or go with an older dog? With a pup you'll have two seniors at relatively the same time, and that can potentially be expensive or heartbreaking. Diamond would have a playmate of similar age compared to mama dog. With an older dog you'd obviously hit the senior stage faster, if that matters to you. There are many things to consider. It's something only you and your hubby can decide.


This is exactly what I am trying to outweigh. And neither I or Graham are certain in our decision.  With puppy we get puppy shark stage with puppy shots and all of that. But we get the puppy bond and sooo many puppy pictures as well as the fun in training. With Angel it would be a wonderful senior dog, we already introduced both of them to each other in our reunion. She is trained and titled as well.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I saw a pic of the stud on fb, and wow! I'd like a pup from that breeding. I'd be honored to take mom too. Do what you think is best, I'm sure Melinda trusts you if she's willing to re-home her retired female with you.
> It isn't like you are getting a 'deal' due to taking two....Angel should be fine coming to you next year and you'll have the pup on its way w/ a good foundation by then.


I know.. HE IS SOOO GORGEOUS! I was just joking about the pup and angel part... but now i am seriously torn!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Choose the momma dog. You already decided on her. It's meant to be.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i assumed your dog wasn't fully trained because
your having problems with loose leash walking.
since your dog is trained and highly socialized
i think you should get the older dog. with the older
dog trained and titled it should be easier on you
and your husband.



doggiedad said:


> if i were getting a second dog my first dog would be well trained and highly socialized before getting another
> dog.





juliejujubean said:


> My dog is trained and Highly socialized... and we have a YEAR until either would come home.. only more time to improve.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd get the mom.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Get the puppy. The mom already has a home plus alternatives.
If you got the mom you would do it because you think you are rescuing her.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally, I would go with Angel because I wouldn't want to have two senior dogs in the house at once. I like to keep the dogs about 5 years apart if I have two of them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know if the age would bother me more then getting a second female? If most people had a choice they would have a male and a female...It isn't an issue with me, but I'm surprised no one here brought that up. I would be a sucker and take a puppy and the mom Since the original agreement was mom, then I would stick with that


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So it's between the mother, or a puppy out of the mother? Without knowing any details about the dogs, pedigree, temperament, etc I'd probably take the puppy. I like to do all the socialization, foundation, training, and whatever sorts of trials/competitions I'm interested in, but that's just me. I've only got space and money for a few dogs at a time so I'd want to get the most out of it.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Very tough choice indeed, Julie!

I'm putting a deposit down on that litter for a male. Can't wait! Very excited. =)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You are PAYING for an 8 year old retired female???? Is she going to be spayed first???? PAYING for a retired female who has has 10s of 1000s of $$$ worth of pups????? Sorry - I think that is wrong - I have a hard time placing a retired female - 9 year old Basha and 8 year old Csabre here...Alice lived here until she died at 11+...Kyra went to a couple, and I did the spay...and they now have Bengal whom they puppy napped after we lost Kyra....I don't understand why you would have to pay anything for the female - esp when the breeder is considering another litter from her before retiring her...

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Money being charged aside, there is no way I would bring in an 8yo retired female when I already had a 2yo female. That is just asking for trouble.

The fact that they have met already and got along means NOTHING. Your girl is still a PUPPY. Not an adult in her own home that is then invaded by another adult female. Sure it COULD work out, out it COULD be a giant train wreck.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> You are PAYING for an 8 year old retired female???? Is she going to be spayed first???? PAYING for a retired female who has has 10s of 1000s of $$$ worth of pups????? Sorry - I think that is wrong - I have a hard time placing a retired female - 9 year old Basha and 8 year old Csabre here...Alice lived here until she died at 11+...Kyra went to a couple, and I did the spay...and they now have Bengal whom they puppy napped after we lost Kyra....I don't understand why you would have to pay anything for the female - esp when the breeder is considering another litter from her before retiring her...
> 
> Lee


 
I agree with wolfstraum-my answer to the poll would be none


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would get the puppy, raise and train it and then when the summer of 2013 comes around decide if you would also like to take the mom as well.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

juliejujubean said:


> My dog is trained and Highly socialized... and we have a YEAR until either would come home.. only more time to improve.
> 
> 
> This is not a spontaneous decision like everyone is making it out to be. I have grown up with dogs my ENTIRE life. At my fathers house before I left for college we had 3. I walked all of them at the same time. No issues. Then king passed on and my dad got blitz. still 3. I know what im getting into please stop downing me. and just say which of the 2 you would choose.


 
Sounds like you have made your mind up already (and only want someone to tell you it's a great idea)

So go for it! Esp. since you have already walked three dogs at one time.


----------

